# School fees for minor children



## Blackjack (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi,

I went through the Thread regarding study permits and all the information i came
across was very informative. For those of you whom have have used the study permit route, can you please clarify if minor children of study permit holders, have to pay school fees?

I was hoping my children could enter one of the public Francophone schools in B.C.

Please advise


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 19, 2010)

I contacted the actual schools that I was interested in today, so panic over.
As long as I have the proper documents i.e study permit, passport, school reports and so fourth the children can go to any B.C school with no fees incurred.

Many thanks


----------

